# Light with in reason..??



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Can anybody give me a name of a vendor or company that sells a track light for a S&W 40ve? Now I am talking about one you can afford. I don't need a lazer, and I am not going to drop out of chopper into a lake. So it doesnt have to be water proof either. I am tired of having to grab the flashlight, and gun every time I hear something go bump in the night.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dude... Did you ever look at the Smith and Wesson website? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=16271&training=


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know how I missed it,but I'll put it on the list. Thanks Ship.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem. I've seen others in the past that claim to be S&W compatible - but when I looked at them again today - I see it wasonly for the S&W99 and the tactical series. That was the only one I saw for the Sigma.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If the Glock light will fit, it's probably the best deal for the money. I saw one advertised for $65 new (sorry, don't remember where). Could have been a wholesaler. Mine works GREAT and is extremely bright and you can adjust the beam, etc. The off/on works great either momentary or full on.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It won't fit. That's why I posted the link. I too have a Glocklight - and it is my fav. The SIgma rail has different specs.

The P99/SW99 rail is slightly different too. It is the same width, but the locking insert is in a different place.

Some guns have different rails.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Now I know, sorry Baldy. Too bad, so sad, just cough up the dough and get one............it's only money..............:smt028 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Maybe....*

~ Hey Baldy, there an ad that was in the back of American Handgunner..... it's says it fits almost all rails out there & it's 88 bucks... maybe it could work for you....










the web site is.... www.taclite.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It would have to mention the gun by name - I have the same issues with the P99. I wouldn't chance it unless U find out for sure. Also, some of those off brands of lights don't last very long... That's what I have read...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Rusty and Ship. I got both of them on the list. I will chech everything out for sure. Hey Charlie you tried man. Thanks.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Have you considered duct tape and a mini mag light?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Have you considered duct tape and a mini mag light?
> 
> WM


I like that idea


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man that's the way I do it now.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Wandering Man that's the way I do it now.


Do you tape the light to the gun?

Or to your hand? I find that the hand thing works best. As we get older, we make a lot more trips to the bathroom, and the light sure comes in handy.



WM


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

It is amazing how much they charge for some of these items - it is because it is a niche market. You can buy a hand held light of similiar power at Wal-Mart for $20. Add a weapon mount - $120!!

Red laser - goes for $10. Add a weapon mount - $100.


----------

